# Another �what�s this noise� thread



## Sparky68 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Another “what’s this noise” thread*

I noticed this over the weekend after pulling into the driveway. Car is off and key is removed. Did it after that as well. It last for several minutes, I haven’t timed it yet. I’ll see what happens with it today.


----------



## Sparky68 (Feb 9, 2018)

Here’s a link to the video/noise

https://youtu.be/gydumwsBiYM


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Normal operation.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...cussion/31050-common-cruze-diesel-noises.html


----------



## Sparky68 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you sir.


----------

